# Earthbound references in Animal Crossing?



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 13, 2014)

Being a Mother/Earthbound fan, and playing so much Animal Crossing I can't help but notice references to other games such as Earthbound in the Animal Crossing series. I am not sure how much Shigesato Itoi was related to the first Animal Crossing game, other than Cabbage (If you do not know what Cabbage is, check out this video at 2:06). But I can't help but feel Animal Crossing has some type of Earthbound feel in a way with its humor, or it maybe its just jokes lol.

Anyway here are the references I know of, and some of you might already know them and might not. If you know any other references, feel free to post them. This thread is just for fun and to share opinions between the two games. You might learn something new here haha.

_The song Rockin' K.K. is actual for not as originally made for K.K. Slider as you think. Its actually a remake to the hippie battle theme in Mother/Earthbound Zero and Earthbound (While that song is actually based from Chuck Berry's Johnny B. Goode). Yeah, for me I remember the hippie for his background music and attitude with your mum involved in Mother/Earthbound Zero. As far as I remember he would shout run back home to your mummy, you're mummy is calling. Or something like that. I haven't played this game in awhile. But funny when K.K. Slider asks about your mood in requesting a song, if you pick "Grumpy..." this song may come up. Now I just imagine that angry hippie when I think of that.










When you find Gulliver on the beach in Animal Crossing New Leaf and get him awake, one of his lines of text is this





Fuzzy pickle? Fuzzy Pickles hehe. Most fans know of this, but since its a reference I am adding it.

Another is the presents in the Earthbound series have a very close resemblance to the presents in Animal Crossing. But this could most likely be just a close coincidence.

Also as I said before, is it just me or is some of the humor is Animal Crossing similar to Earthbound's humor in a way?_

Well that's as far as I know.


----------



## Nerd House (May 13, 2014)

Its not that their similar, its that Nintendo is notoriously famous for putting references to their other games all over every game they make ^^


----------



## Boidoh (May 13, 2014)

As much as I appreciate your enthusiasm in discovering EarthBound references in AC, both obviously aren't. After playing EB I saw Rockin' K.K. a little different. But then both the songs are based on another song so...
Heres a slight third one... Rockin' K.K. - PSI Rockin

Fuzzy Pickle is a more common expression though. As in, I'm in quite a pickle.


----------

